# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#164 - Openhaimer2, Λευκαντί

## Openhaimer

*ΕWN#164 - Openhaimer2*

Υπάρχει ήδη ο κόμβος Openhaimer#3990 στο Περιστέρι.
AWMN#3990 Openhaimer 

Ο κόμβος Openhaimer2, με αρχή λειτουργίας το 1ο 10ήμερο του Αυγούστου 2007, βρίσκεται στην παρακάτω κατάσταση:
ΕWN#164 Openhaimer2

-CPU P4 στα 2.66Ghz, UPS 600VA.

1. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#13 hedgehog
SSID: ewn-164-4376
Frequency: 5700 Mhz
Πιάτο 1.2m, feeder nvak, cm9
2. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#72PIT
SSID: ewn-164-72
Frequency: 5500 Mhz
Πιάτο 1m, feeder nvak, cm9
3. 
*ΒΒ Link* με EWN#37avlida_mew
SSID: ewn-164-37
Frequency: 5250 Mhz
Πιάτο 80cm, feeder nvak, cm9
4. 
*omni AP*
SSID ewn-164-AP
Frequency: 2442 Mhz.

----------


## socrates

Καλώς ήρθες και στην "έξω" παρέα μας!

Χαίρομαι που βάζεις AP στο Λευκαντί... γενικότερα οι κόμβοι στο ewn είναι διάσπαρτοι και καλύπτουμε μεγάλη έκταση αλλά έχουμε πει όπου κατοικημένη περιοχή και AP.  ::  

Ελπίζω να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να τα πούμε από κοντά μαζί με τα άλλα παιδια του ewn αφού θα είμαι στην Εύβοια για αρκετές μέρες.

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς ήλθες στο δίκτυο της Εύβοιας.

Ο κόμβος είναι σε ενδιαφέρουσα θέση και έχει προοπτικές να συμβάλει στην περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην περιοχή.

Αρκεί λοιπόν μια μελετημένη σχεδίαση των διασυνδέσεων που θα πραγματοποιηθούν.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## PIT

Καλως ηρθατε παιδες και απο την μερια μας!!!

Οποτε χρειαστειτε βοηθεια βαλτε μια φωνη  ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Καλως ηρθες φιλε στην κοινοτητα μας η οποια συνεχως αναπτυσεται και καλυπτει περιοχες και εκτος Χαλκιδας  ::  
Καλη επιτυχια στο στησιμο του κομβου και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ημαστε για σε βοηθησουμε  ::

----------


## dti

> *ΕWN#164 - Openhaimer2*
> 
> Υπάρχει ήδη ο κόμβος Openhaimer#3990 στο Περιστέρι.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3990 
> 
> Ο κόμβος Openhaimer2 ξεκινά να στήνεται στο 1ο 10ήμερο του Αυγούστου.
> http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=164
> 
> Ελπίζουμε μαζί με Montechristo και Mendeleev, που θα είναι συνδιαχειριστές, να έχουμε 2 BB και 1 AP στις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες.


Το σημείο όπως φαίνεται στο χάρτη είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, καθώς μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη "γεφύρωση" της περιοχής (π.χ. το WiND δείχνει εφικτά τα links με liousis, izinet, sv1bjr, avlida-mew, κλπ.).

----------


## Openhaimer

Οι πρώτες θετικές επαφές έγιναν με κόμβους σε Βαθύ και Νέα Παλάτια. Είναι τα 2 BB που αναφέρονται παραπάνω. Και βέβαια αν κάτι σκαλώσει υπάρχουν και άλλες πιθανότητες.  ::

----------


## liousis

Καλώς τον νέο μου γείτονα....
Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος...  ::  
(Άντε να έρθει και η εναλακτική μου...)

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο εξοπλισμός συγκεντρώθηκε. Πιάτο 1m για Βαθύ και 1.2m για Νέα Παλάτια. Η omni ετοιμοπόλεμη και feeder nvak. Περισσεύει και ένα 0.8m από παλιά link. Θα δούμε τι θα το κάνουμε. Το στήσιμο ξεκινά από 6/8.
Αν κάποιος διαθέτει m/b και cpu από 1.6 Ghz και πάνω (όχι με VIA chipset), θα με ενδιέφερε.  ::  
Τώρα όσον αφορά κάτι meeting και κάτι παϊδάκια, μπορεί να μην έχουμε ακόμα στήσει κόμβο, αλλά νομίζω ότι με την δήλωση πρόθεσης και μόνο δικαιούμαστε συμμετοχή.  ::

----------


## liousis

Λέω να γυρίσω προς τα εσένα ένα 80cm πιάτο που μου περισεύει.Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλη η απόσταση που θα χρειαστώ 100cm πιάτο.
Τέλος πάντων...Αυτό το βλέπουμε.Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σου Γιώργο στις ρυθμίσεις στο mikrotik και την quagga γιατί στο s/w δεν είμαι και τόσο καλός.
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω και το πιάτο πάνω και θα στοχεύσω να είμαστε έτοιμοι...
Εάν κατεβείτε πρίν τις 6 Αυγούστου και θέλετε να τα πούμε από κοντά χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο.(..Όπως περνάς από τοΒαθύ για να πας Λευκαντί μπορείς να περάσεις να δείς και το σημείο που βρίσκομαι και να κεράσω κάτι...  ::  ).

----------


## Openhaimer

Μόλις κατεβούμε θα τα πούμε. Πάντως από περιέργεια. Με ένα(1) link ή έστω και δύο(2) τι την θέλεις την Quagga.?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μόλις κατεβούμε θα τα πούμε. Πάντως από περιέργεια. Με ένα(1) link ή έστω και δύο(2) τι την θέλεις την Quagga.?


?? με 2 ρε συ μπορεί να συνδέει (λέμε τώρα) όλο το awmn....

η quagga εγκαθίσταται για να ξεπεραστεί το σκάλωμα του mt-bgp να κρατάει c-classes που έχουνε πέσει....

στο 1 λινκ, τα συμπτώματα απο τέτοια λαθάκια τα λούζεται μόνο αυτός που έχει το 1 λινκ....

απο τα 2 και πάνω όμως αρχίζει η επέκταση... δεν είναι ετσι?...


Αλλά και να μην υπήρχε κανένα prob στο bgp του MT, η quagga υποστηρίζει και τα φιλτρα κλπ τα οποία δεν υποστηρίζει το μαμα-bgp του MT...

πχ να κόψεις απο τη δυναμική δρομολόγηση, subnets μικρότερα απο /24 δεν μπορείς με το μαμα-bgp κλπ...

υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ΜΗΝ θέλει κάποιος quagga? (γιαυτό ποστάρισα βασικά.... μου έκανε εντύπωση η τοποθέτηση σου...)

----------


## Openhaimer

Με 1 link δεν υπάρχει θέμα δρομολόγησης. Ότι ζητήσω μου έρχεται και ότι στέλνω φεύγει από έναν δρόμο και μόνο.
Με 2 link ότι μπεί από το 1 link θα βγεί από το άλλο. Ο router δεν έχει να πάρει κάποια απόφαση σχετικά με το που θα δρομολογήσει τα πακέτα.
Για 3 link και πάνω βέβαια η Quagga είναι απαραίτητη.
Τώρα την Quagga την δουλεύουν σωστά στο AWMN άνθρωποι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα, ίσως και του ενός χεριού. Οι υπόλοιποι αντιγράφουν, ακολουθούν συμβουλές και πειραματίζονται λίγο στα τυφλά. Όλοι έχουμε δεί απίθανα κολήματα που οφείλονται στην ημιμάθεια, όσον αφορά την Quagga, η οποία όπως και να το κάνουμε απαιτεί και κάποια εξειδικευμένη γνώση και ενασχόληση σε βάθος με το θέμα. Ενώ ένας νέος χρήστης με το mtk-bgp και με λίγη βοήθεια από κάποιον παλαιότερο, το παλεύει άνετα το θέμα.
Προσωπικά στον κόμβο Openhaimer έχω Quagga και είμαι από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν. Αλλά μιλάμε για 12 Links και 1 AP σε 2 routers και με vlans. Το σύστημα λειτουργεί άψογα.
Στον νέο κόμβο Openhaimer2 θα βάλω Quagga όταν θα υπάρξει 3ο Link. Ένας επιπλέον λόγος γιαυτό είναι ότι η Quagga καταναλώνει και επεξεργαστική ισχύ, και ο φουκαράς ο νέος κόμβος θα έχει πολύ αδύνατη CPU.
Θα παρακαλέσω και πάλι αν υπάρχει m/b και cpu από 1.6 Ghz και πάνω να με ενημερώσεται. Θα βοηθήσεται για να στηθεί και 3ο ή και 4ο Link(πάντα με Nstream).  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

[αν σε ενοχλούν τα posts εδώ προσωπικά είμαι σύμφωνος να πάνε όπου θέλετε]

απλά να πω οτι δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι κατα τη γνώμη μου το πράμα, ούτε στα 2 λινκς....

αν δεις τώρα που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν κόμβοι με διακοπές ρεύματος κλπ...

όταν κάποιος πέσει... οι κόμβοι με μαμα-routing-mt, συνεχίζουν να νομίζουν οτι υπάρχει, και φτιάχνουν κάτι paths σιδηρόδρομους! 

Δηλαδή ακόμα και με 2 λινκς, μπορεί να μην φέρνεις καμιά καταστροφή, αλλά σίγουρα είσαι μέσα στους διατηρητές του "θέματος"...

δεν στη λέω σε καμία περιπτωση...  ::  απλά το διευκρινίζω γιατί μου φάνηκε να έχεις την πεποιθηση οτι δεν δημιουργείται κανένα απολύτως θέμα απο το mt-bgp στα 2 links..  ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Απορία.
Έχεις 2 links. Ο προηγούμενος κόμβος με Quagga (έχει πάνω από 2 link) έχει αποφασίσει ότι θα περάσει από σένα, για να πάει στον επόμενο.Τί θα συμβεί αν έχεις Quagga? Δεν θα το στείλει στον επόμενο? Θα το καταπιεί ή θα το στείλει πίσω? Τι καλύτερο θα κάνει δηλαδή από το mtk-bgp.?

Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα δικά σου πακέττα που μπορεί να δρομολογηθούν λάθος. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι και το mkt-bgp τα κάνει όλα λάθος. Είναι ένα ρίσκο, μικρό κατά την γνώμη μου, που μπορεί κάποιος να θελήσει να το αναλάβει.

Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια εφαρμόζοντας απλούς κανόνες λογικής.

Δεν θεωρώ το εαυτό μου ειδικό στην Quagga. Αν κάποιος έχει πραγματική και σε βάθος γνώση του θέματος άς πάρει θέση και άς μας εξηγήσει με επιχειρήματα την περίπτωση. Νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο και θα βοηθήσει γενικώτερα. Αν ο φίλος JollyRoger έχει ασχοληθεί, ας τεκμηριώσει την άποψή του.

Θα παρακαλούσα για εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη και όχι για ευχές, γενικότητες ή emoticons για να γράφουμε post.

----------


## JollyRoger

το γεγονός οτι συντηρεί τα paths και τα κάνει γύρους μόνο γενικότητα δεν είναι....

Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε οτι ήσουνα ο μόνος με mt-bgp στο awmn... όταν θα έπεφτα εγώ, θα ερχόντουσαν όλοι σε σένα να με βρούνε!  ::  .... (και με 2 links αρκεί για αν συμβεί)

περεταίρω παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι mojiro και acinonyx...  :: 

(τα κακιασμένα σχολιάκια σου στο τέλος τα προσπερνάω, απλά σε διαβεβαιώ οτι όπως είπα, δεν θέλω να στην πώ σε καμία περίπτωση, απλά να στο συζητήσω γιατί πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει κι άλλο απο αυτό που λες...  ::  )

----------


## Openhaimer

Τα κακιασμένα σχόλια δεν είχαν για στόχο εσένα, αλλά θέλησα να προλάβω την είσοδο στην κουβέντα κάποιων, που όπως ξέρεις μπαίνουν πάντα στην μέση χωρίς να λένε τίποτα. Θα ήθελα η κουβέντα να μείνει καθαρή και ουσιαστική. Νομίζω ότι ανοίξαμε από σπόντα ένα θέμα, στο οποίο καλό είναι να υπάρξει συνέχεια και ξαναλέω τεκμηριωμένη και οριστική άποψη που να πείθει.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος μπορεί να μην έχει κανένα link παρά μόνο μία omni που δουλεύει στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη, αλλά αναβαθμίζεται.
Χτυπήσαμε στο eBay μία mobo MSI + 2.66CPU P4, και μας έρχεται λογικά μετά τις εκλογές. Οπότε υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα και ο εξοπλισμός για 4 link και ένα(1) AP. Αν υπήρχαν και συνδέσεις η ζωή θα ήταν καλύτερη.  ::

----------


## socrates

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω link απ'ευθείας μαζί σου!

BTW θα βγάλω αφήσα που θα λέω ότι καταζητείται ο ΙΖΙΝΕΤ όσο όσο!
Δεν έχω το τηλέφωνο του και εγώ και ο LambrosG τον ψάχνουμε απεγνωσμένα αφού του έχουμε γυρίσει πιάτα προς την μεριά του.

Του έχω στήλει pm ήδη αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση... ξέρεις μήπως κάποιος που μπορούμε να τον βρούμε;

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος ξεκίνησε την λειτουργία του. Το πρώτο link με hedgehog #13 είναι πλέον γεγονός και με καλό σήμα παρά την απόσταση (18.5 Km).  ::  
Σήμερα επίσης αλλάχτηκε και το mobo με νέο MSI socket mPGA478, με CPU Pentium 4 στα 2.6Ghz (από e-Bay). Αντέχει άνετα εκτός από την omni και άλλα 6 ακόμα link με Nstreme, Quagga, QoS και ότι άλλο μας κάνει όρεξη.  ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικα παιδιά...Πάντα τέτοια.
Μπορεί να είμασταν άτυχοι μαζί,αλλά βλέπω ότι του δώσατε και κατάλαβε!!!

ΕΥΓΕ!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστο νέο... ήταν να μην γίνει η αρχή  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πολύ ωραία, καλορίζικο το Link.

Ένα δεύτερο με Pit θα ήταν εξαιρετική περίπτωση για εναλλακτική προς Χαλκίδα.

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικο Γιωργο το link και με πολυ traffic  ::   ::   ::  

Το ερχομενο ΣΚ βγαινει και μεταξυ μας ενα και ειμαστε κομπλε για την εναλλακτικη!!

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικο και απο μενα παιδια  ::  
Καθετι καινουργιο που γινεται ειναι και ευχαριστο  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικο μας Γιωργο και με πολυ traffic  ::  !!!!

----------


## Openhaimer

Νέο link με PIT #72. Τον πρόλαβα τον Βασίλη. Υποθέτω ότι είναι ακόμα ταράτσα.
Είχα αφήσει το πιάτο στο περίπου με την Quagga ρυθμισμένη(βρίσκομαι Αθήνα), και ο Βασίλης κατάφερε να με πιάσει με -78. Αύριο βράδυ που θα πάω Χαλκίδα θα βελτιώσουμε την στόχευση, και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βγεί ένα πολύ καλό link.
Απομένουν άλλα 5 link.  ::

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο εχω κανονισει με τον Βilkats για Σαββατο πρωι για να βγει το λινκ μεταξυ σας. Ειναι ολα στημενα και μονο η στοχευση απομενει  ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

::  way 2 go guyz  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

O.K. για billkats. Και από μεριάς μου όλα έτοιμα. Ακόμα και η Quagga.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο καλορίζικο.

Τώρα που είναι τα πράγματα ζεστά γέμισε τα interfaces γιατί τον Χειμώνα που έρχεται, μερικές καρτούλες σου θα μαραζώνουν από μοναξιά.  ::

----------


## liousis

Γιώργη συγχαρητήρια.Εύγε!!!΄
Πραγματοποιήθηκε αυτό που είχες βάλει στόχο....Μπράβο.Προχώρα γερά και μην σε ανησυχεί για εμένα θα βρώ τον δρόμο μου...

Δεν μένει παρά να το γιορτάσουμε...  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Βγήκε και το 3ο link με bilkats ewn#159. Υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα με την quagga του κόμβου, θα τα λύσει όμως σύντομα ο Βασίλης PIT.  :: 
Βασίλη δηλώστε τον και στο wind.

----------


## hedgehog

I'm speechless  ::   :: 

μας ήλθες φορτσάτος στον Ευβοϊκό!
Δύο εβδομάδες - τρία link;;;

----------


## PIT

O Γιωργος το ειπε στα 7 σταματαω!!!

----------


## PIT

> Bασίλη δηλώστε τον και στο wind.


Dane  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> I'm speechless  
> 
> μας ήλθες φορτσάτος στον Ευβοϊκό!
> Δύο εβδομάδες - τρία link;;;


Πάλι καλά....

Σκέψου να μας έκανε τα .....τρία δύο ;;;  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Επανειλημένα scan προς Liousis απέβησαν άκαρπα. Το 4ο link δεν θέλει να βγεί.  ::  
Έστειλα mail σε Vmar, Evripos και eaggel-4. Θα δούμε.  ::

----------


## liousis

Να μιλήσω πάλι για την τύχη μου...Δεν θα το κάνω.Από εβδομάδα θα κάνω ένα scan ξανά προς την omni σου με νέα καλώδια και καινούργια pigtails για τελευταία φορά....  ::

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο ριξε και πμ στον boubis-kastro #133. Ειχε εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον. Εχουμε μιλησει μαζι του και με τον Σωκρατη. 

Και ο Πανος να βγει με #133. Σγουρα θα παιξει γιατι ειναι ψιλα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Με boubis-kastro #133 δεν γίνεται. Μας κόβει λόφος. Ήταν ο πρώτος που σκέφτηκα, αλλά δυστυχώς...  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωχ σοβαρα?  ::  δεν το ειδα στο wind.

Το ειπα γιατι ειστε σχεδον στην ιδια ευθεια.

----------


## Openhaimer

Προστείθεται νέος 4πλός στον κόμβο με 2 cm9. Feeder by nvak και λοιπός εξοπλισμός υπάρχει. Μένει να βρεθούν και 2 ακόμα ενδιαφερόμενοι. Δυστυχώς κάποια email έμειναν αναπάντητα.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Έτοιμο και το 5ο πιάτο για Space#62 στην Ερέτρια. Δήλωσε ενδιαφέρον χθές αργά. Μένει να δούμε αν εκδηλώσει και ο LambrosG_Malakonda#11 ενδιαφέρον για link με Space.  :: 
Το 4ο πιάτο παραμένει δεσμευμένο για τον Παναγιώτη (liousis), όποτε προκύψει. Αλήθεια Παναγιώτη σκέφτηκες να καταφύγεις σε μέντιουμ, μήπως σου έχουνε κάνει μάγια.?  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Το 4ο πιάτο παραμένει δεσμευμένο για τον Παναγιώτη (liousis), όποτε προκύψει. Αλήθεια Παναγιώτη σκέφτηκες να καταφύγεις σε μέντιουμ, μήπως σου έχουνε κάνει μάγια.?


Αποκλείεται, διαθέτει το....... νέκταρ των Θεών.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hedgehog

> Έτοιμο και το 5ο πιάτο για Space#62 στην Ερέτρια. Δήλωσε ενδιαφέρον χθές αργά. Μένει να δούμε αν εκδηλώσει και ο LambrosG_Malakonda#11 ενδιαφέρον για link με Space.


what about Space > Petros-Giorgos ???
Πολύ μικρή απόσταση και (σύμφωνα με το wind) υπάρχει οπτική επαφή  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραιος ο Γιωργος!!!!!

----------


## socrates

Γιώργο πριν φύγω θα στρέψω ένα interface μου προς τον bilkats, ώστε να μπορέσει να μου στρέψει και αυτός με την σειρά του ένα interface και να κλείσουμε τον κύκλο από αυτή την μεριά. 

Παρότι είναι μακριά σαν σημείο αναφοράς για την στόχευση έχω τα νησάκια της Ερέτριας.

----------


## liousis

> Έτοιμο και το 5ο πιάτο για Space#62 στην Ερέτρια. Δήλωσε ενδιαφέρον χθές αργά. Μένει να δούμε αν εκδηλώσει και ο LambrosG_Malakonda#11 ενδιαφέρον για link με Space. 
> Το 4ο πιάτο παραμένει δεσμευμένο για τον Παναγιώτη (liousis), όποτε προκύψει. Αλήθεια Παναγιώτη σκέφτηκες να καταφύγεις σε μέντιουμ, μήπως σου έχουνε κάνει μάγια.?



Συγχαρητήρια...
Είδατε τελικά που οι συναντήσεις μας έχουν αποτέλεσμα!Πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολύ.  ::   ::   ::  
Γιώργη θα κάνω ένα scan μέσα στην εβδομάδα προς την omni σου.Εάν δεν έχουμε αποτέλεσμα,γύρισε το πιάτο προς κάποιον που θα πιάσει τόπο.  ::

----------


## liousis

...και αν μου κάτσει...?  ::

----------


## PIT

Μακαριιιιιιιιιιιι  ::   ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω από διακοπή ΔΕΗ. Το ρεύμα επανήλθε, έγινε reastart μέσω BIOS, αλλά το mikrotik δεν φόρτωσε σωστά. Επειδή είναι εξοχικό που το επισκέπτομαι μόνο Σαββατοκύριακα (και μέχρι την άνοιξη πλέον όχι όλα), τοποθετείται UPS για να καλυφθούμαι από διακυμάνσεις της τάσης ή τις σύντομες διακοπές.  ::  
Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει σημαντική βελτίωση στην διαθεσιμότητα του κόμβου. Αν παρόλα αυτά το φαινόμενο επαναληφθεί, θα γίνει κύκλωμα επανεκκίνησης μέσω κυκλώματος χρονικών, όπως στον κόμβο Openhaimer#3990. Μόνο που το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα κοστίζει από υλικά περίπου 80 ευρώ.  :: 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...rt=225#p342297

----------


## lambros_G

> Έτοιμο και το 5ο πιάτο για Space#62 στην Ερέτρια. Δήλωσε ενδιαφέρον χθές αργά. Μένει να δούμε αν εκδηλώσει και ο LambrosG_Malakonda#11 ενδιαφέρον για link με Space.


Από τη μερια μου υπαρχει εδω και αρκετο καιρο ετοιμο if που κααααθεται. Θα εβγαινε με izinet αλλα δεν εγινε κατι μεχρι στιγμης.  ::  
Οπότε αν ο space ειναι μεσα, απο εμενα κανενα προβλημα.  ::  Το if παιζει ηδη ως ΑΡ προς τα απέναντι...

----------


## socrates

Με το που θα περάσει και αυτό το ΣΚ (έκθεση dte2007) υπολογίστε με για επίσκεψη στην Εύβοια για την διασύνδεση με bilkats. (αν κάποιος έχει το τηλέφωνο του ας μου το στείλει να συνεννοηθούμε)

----------


## Openhaimer

*Space πάρε θέση*.  ::  
Δύο(2) link είναι ήδη διαθέσιμα και ψήνεται και 3ο πιθανόν με liousis και 4ο με Petros-Giorgos.  ::  

Socrates τον bilkats τον βοηθά στο στήσιμο ο PIT που έχει και το τηλέφωνό του (δεν κάνει να αναφερθεί δημόσια).  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Το πιάτο προς space συνδέθηκε και παίζει σε AP. Η Quagga είναι ρυθμισμένη και έχει δοθεί ip στην cm9. Μένει να σηκώσει link και ο space απέναντι. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι έχει δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον και ο LambrosG για link με space και έχει έτοιμο το πιάτο του. Space σε περιμένουμε.  ::

----------


## PIT

Ας ανοιξει και ενα τοπικ για τον κομβο του  ::  

Γιωργο ενα route μονο απο σενα γιατι????  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο space με ειδοποίησε ότι φεύγει για στρατό τους επόμενους μήνες. Άρα το link δεν θα βγεί. Στο μεταξύ το πιάτο εκπέμπει προς Ερέτρεια και περιμένει ανταπόκριση. Ζητείται ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ Openhaimer2 --- LamrosG. Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.  ::

----------


## liousis

> ...Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.


 Καλημέρες!!!
Με τέτοιο "οργασμό" συνδέσεων τον τελευταίο καιρό,σίγουρα κάποιος θα βρεθεί.Άλλο ένα meeting να προγραματίσουμε και μετά τα "ορφανά" πιατάκια μας, θα βρούν σίγουρα "ανάδοχες οικογένειες"!!!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

> Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.


-Δεν θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. 
Δεκτοί άπαντες (κουτσοί, στραβοί, άσχετοι, ξερόλες και γενικά κάθε πικραμένος).
Τρέχτε να προλάβετε. 
Δώρο ένα ρολόϊ που μας ξέμεινε από άλλες προσφορές.  ::  

-Να μη ξεχάσω. Υπάρχει και 5η κάρτα που περιμένει προς Χαλκίδα, Χτυπάς, Βαθύ.

-Επίσης κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με Bilkats. Διαφορετικά να ψάξουμε κάποιον άλλο προς εκείνη την μεριά.  :: 

-Ο hedgehog έχει πρόβλημα πιθανόν με M/B. Είπε ότι θα προσπαθήσει να το φτιάξει σύντομα.  ::

----------


## PIT

Πανο κανονισε αν ειναι με τον Βασιλη να πας να περασεις την quagga και να γυρισετε και το πιατο προς Σωκρατη. Εγω φευγω σε λιγακι για Λαρισα με αδεια και δεν θα μπορεσω ουτε το αλλο ΣΚ. 

Ειναι τοσο καιρο εκει και δεν γινεται τιποτα  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> .... Ζητείται ενδιάμεσος μεταξύ Openhaimer2 --- LamrosG. Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.


Ισως από απέναντι κανεις ενδιαφερόμενος που θέλει να μπει στο δικτυο???? Θα ειμαι Ευβοια 23-25 Δεκ. Αντε να το βγαλουμε το λινκακι  ::

----------


## liousis

> Ισως από απέναντι κανεις ενδιαφερόμενος που θέλει να μπει στο δικτυο???? Θα ειμαι Ευβοια 23-25 Δεκ. Αντε να το βγαλουμε το λινκακι


Παλαιότερα είχε υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από τον dalex για τα σημεία cpaf2(#9 ::  ,cpaf3(#99) που βρίσκονται στην βιομηχανική ζώνη των Οινοφύτων και έχουν οπτική επαφή με Εύβοια.Μια επαφή μαζί του ίσως μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο,μιας και έχω πληροφορίες ότι εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον...  ::  

Καλό θα ήταν τα Χριστούγεννα, που οι περισσότεροι από εσάς θα ανηφορίσετε προς το νησί,να γίνει μια συνάντηση και να τα πούμε από κοντά.Πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει...  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Από cpaf3(#99) δείχνει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Θα στείλω pm να δούμε αν ενδιαφέρεται. Τί λέει και ο Λάμπρος.?  ::

----------


## lambros_G

No problem. Ηρθαμε βεβαια και σε επαφη με τον mpampou για να δουμε μηπως βγει λινκ με Μηλεσι. Φαινεται πως εχουμε οπτικη αλλα ειμαστε στα 16 χλμ.
Το βλέπουμε...

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο ειχα μιλισει με τον Δημητρη (Dalex) πριν λιγο καιρο, Και μου ειχε πει οτι υπαρχει ενδιαφερον και οτι καποια στιγμη να βρεθουμε και να παμε απο κει να δουμε τον χωρο και να ξεκινησει το στησιμο.

Για κανε ενα τηλ στον Δημητρη. Αν δεν το εχεις πες μου να στο στειλω  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω. Ζητείται εθελοντής από την περιοχή, να πάει Λευκαντί να του κάνει restart.  ::

----------


## PIT

Αν ειναι Γιωργο μπορει να πεταχτω προς τα κει. Σημερα ή αυριο. Θα σε παρω τηλ για τα περετερω  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αυτό κι αν είναι....remote control.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Επισκεφτηκα σημερα τον κομβο του Γιωργου στο Λευκαντι, εγινε ενα reboot, αλλα ματαια  ::   ::  

Αν και μπαινει κανονικα στο mt δεν ρουταρει αλλα και τα λινκς δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενα  ::   ::  
Γιωργο αν ειναι θα πεταχτω την Δευτερα το μεσημερακι μετα την δουλεια μαζι με laptop και καλωδιο να δω τι συμβαινει. Να μην κατεβαινεις και εσυ!! Μπορει να ειναι κατι απλο.

----------


## Openhaimer

Μετά από επίσκεψη, ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι σε λειτουργία.  ::  
Μένει να γίνει μία συντονισμένη ενέργεια με bilkats και socrates για να συνδεθούμε και με Αμάρυνθο.  ::  
Οργανωθείται για το άλλο Σ/Κ.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Εκτός απροόπτου, θα βρίσκομαι Εύβοια το Σάββατο. Παιδιά τι γίνεται με bilkats.? Quagga.  ::

----------


## PIT

> Εκτός απροόπτου, θα βρίσκομαι Εύβοια το Σάββατο. Παιδιά τι γίνεται με bilkats.? Quagga.


Γιωργο αν ειναι θα επικοινωνησω με τον Βασιλη μπας και κανουμε τιποτα. 
Αω προλαβω μπορει να περασω να πιουμε κανενα καφεδακι!  ::

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο μπορεις αν βρεις να μου φερεις 2 feeder 5αρια?

----------


## Openhaimer

Επίσκεψη μάλλον Κυριακή (προέκυψε επαγγελματικό σημαντικό ραντεβού το Σάββατο).
Βασίλη έχω ένα feeder. Αν σ'ενδιαφέρει πάρτο.

----------


## PIT

ok αν ειναι θα τα πουμε την Κυριακη. 
Απο bilkats κανενα νεο ακομα  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Έπιασε άνοιξη. Οι επισκέψεις στην Εύβοια πύκνωσαν. Σας πληροφορώ ότι ο κόμβος διαθέτει υλικό και προτίθεται να βγάλει ακόμα 5 links. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας μιλήσουν.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Επίσης, για όσους έρθουν στο Λευκαντί, υπάρχει omni στα 2442 Mhz. Για ip στείλτε pm.  ::

----------


## PIT

Aφου δεν εχουμε στην παραλια της Χαλκιδας awmn θα ερχομαστε να κανουμε μπανακι-καφεδακι-meetings στο Λευκαντι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Σας πληροφορώ ότι ο κόμβος διαθέτει υλικό και προτίθεται να βγάλει ακόμα 5 links. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας μιλήσουν.



με βάση σκαναρίσματος που έκανα πρόσφατα εβδιαφέρομαι αλλά απο την επόμενη βδομάδα καθώς το σάββατο το ερχόμενο θα λείπω.
μου φένεται εφικτό το λίνκ μας.


Φιλικά Δημήτρης - DIMKATIO-

----------


## Openhaimer

Οταν στήσεις ψάξε για SSID: ewn-164-4376, Frequency: 5700 Mhz, οριζόντια πόλωση.  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Με Billkats το link ζωντανεύει σήμερα το απόγευμα. Θα ενημερώσω με το πέρας των εργασιών.
Σωκράτη παίζει το σενάριο για σύνδεση με Billkats από σένα..? Προφανώς ότι χρειασθεί θα βοηθήσω.

----------


## socrates

> Με Billkats το link ζωντανεύει σήμερα το απόγευμα. Θα ενημερώσω με το πέρας των εργασιών.
> Σωκράτη παίζει το σενάριο για σύνδεση με Billkats από σένα..? Προφανώς ότι χρειασθεί θα βοηθήσω.


Έχω γυρίσει το πιάτο που έβλεπε στον billkats#159 προς την μεριά του DIMKATIO2#221 που θα μπορούσε να σπάσει και την μεταξύ μας απόσταση αφού είναι περίπου στην μέση. Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με τον Δημήτρη (DIMKATIO2) μου είχε πει ότι θα έστηνε ως ΒΒ περίπου τέτοια εποχή. Δημήτρη;;;

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελικά αύριο απόγευμα θα γίνει επίσκεψη στον bilkats από Openhaimer και Montechristo για εγκατάσταση εκ νέου Mikrotik και Quagga. Μόλις λειτουργήσει το Link θα ενημερώσω.  :: 
Παιδιά, ζητείται 2ο link για bilkats καθώς και 4ο για Openhaimer2. ::

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο τι ωρα θα πατε? Οπως σου ειπα ειμαι Χαλκιδα. Αν ειναι να τα πουμε εκει στον Βασιλη!

----------


## Openhaimer

Τελικά, μετά από ένα χρόνο και περισσότερο προσπάθειες, το link με billkats δεν έπαιξε ποτέ. Έτσι το πιάτο γύρισε προς avlida_mew και βγήκε ένα καλό link κλειδωμένο στα 54. Εφόσον ο billkats αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί ουσιαστικά, υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός.
Ζητείται το 4ο link του κόμβου. Ο εξοπλισμός είναι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο πολυ ωραια!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Προς ανακοινωση του Γιωργου (Openhaimer) o κομβος εχει κατεβει οριστικα. 
Οσοι ειχαν λινκς μπορουν να τα στρεψουν αλλου.

Το παρον κλειδωνεται.

----------

